# NEED OIL --- Go to AUTOZONE



## Kjmack (Sep 19, 2018)

If you need oil AutoZone is pretty much giving away VW oil . I purchased 100 single qts. of Pennzoil Platinum 5w40 , 0w40 and 0w30 for $200 . That's not even deducting the rebates . VW 504 oil is not cheap and getting it for $2 a quart is unbelievable .


----------



## gag4o (Sep 4, 2014)

Advance auto has atlest 4 VW oils - Mobil, Castrol (2 types 5w and 0w40) Pennzoil euro and Valvoline euro
They sell if with a $5 off for $31 for 5qt plus you can get free filter with every 5qt. I think they have better prices and choise


----------



## Kjmack (Sep 19, 2018)

gag4o said:


> Advance auto has atlest 4 VW oils - Mobil, Castrol (2 types 5w and 0w40) Pennzoil euro and Valvoline euro
> They sell if with a $5 off for $31 for 5qt plus you can get free filter with every 5qt. I think they have better prices and choise


 This is $10 per 5qts. Plus Pennzoil has a $2 a quart rebate so this is free oil for the first 20 quarts . ????? Pretty hard to beat that .


----------



## Navy (Mar 24, 2020)

Yeah, great offer! Thanks


----------



## jcas120 (Mar 28, 2020)

Always check Retailmenot for deals on oil, Advance had a buy 5 quarts, get one free + a free filter last month. The oil I got was also on sale, making my total oil change cost under $30


----------

